# Sonido en fuente conmutada



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 21, 2010)

Estimados Todos:

Ayer compré una fuente conmutada de 3A y 5V 15Watts, funciona muy bien, pero tengo un pequeña duda.

Cuando la fuente está sin carga escucho un zumbido pequeño que sale de la fuente, este prácticamente desaparece cuando tengo una carga de 1 amperio por ejemplo.

Es esto normal en las fuentes conmutadas o es un problema en la fuente?

El zumbido es como el de un mozquito.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## ibdali (Oct 22, 2010)

es muy normal, sobre todo en las de baja calidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2010)

Claro , no es *normal* , pero si *posible* 

Saludos !


----------



## electrodin (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola que tal mendiola_loyola, sabes tu fuente esta "bien", es mas diria que es muy buena, lo que sucede es que en topología flyback los integrados dedicados como los de faichild (DM321 por ejemplo), poseen dos frecuencias de conmutación para reducir el consumo. 
Es decir cuando no hay carga(standby), su frecuencia de conmutación es de 15Khz y cuando hay carga su frecuencia sube a 75Khz. el ruido que escuchas es cuando esta en standby ya que la frecuencia de oscilacion cae dentro del rango audible, pero no debería oirse a no ser que alguna pieza este resonando a esa frecuencia, por lo general es el transformador echale una capa de barniz o laca o esmalte de uñas y asegúrate que entre bien por las rendijitas que tenga. A mí me pasó cuando arme una fuente con este intergado (si el trasformador no esta bien sellado suena).


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 22, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola que tal mendiola_loyola, sabes tu fuente esta "bien", es mas diria que es muy buena, lo que sucede es que en topología flyback los integrados dedicados como los de faichild (DM321 por ejemplo), poseen dos frecuencias de conmutación para reducir el consumo.
> Es decir cuando no hay carga(standby), su frecuencia de conmutación es de 15Khz y cuando hay carga su frecuencia sube a 75Khz. el ruido que escuchas es cuando esta en standby ya que la frecuencia de oscilacion cae dentro del rango audible, pero no debería oirse a no ser que alguna pieza este resonando a esa frecuencia, por lo general es el transformador echale una capa de barniz o laca o esmalte de uñas y asegúrate que entre bien por las rendijitas que tenga. A mí me pasó cuando arme una fuente con este intergado (si el trasformador no esta bien sellado suena).


 
Acabo de abrir la fuente y detecté que lo que suena es un inductor en forma de tubo alto que està forrado con plástico, cuando acerco un metal al inductor el zumbido varía, este
inductor està bien soldado.

Con 1 amperio desparece el zumbido, pero el zumbido es insoportable se parece a la bubucelas del mundial de futbol.

Hay alguna fuente que no zumbe o suene sin carga?

En el caso por ejemplo de hacee un regulador switching con el lm2596 o lm2595 (Step down)también se escuchará ese zumbido cuando no haya carga.

La fuente aguanta hasta 3A.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## electrodin (Oct 22, 2010)

mejor envianos mas datos, ese integrado es un regulador conmutado y si quieres hacer una fuente con ello para reemplazar la otra fuente entonces supongo que tu primera fuente no es Flyback? es decir no trabaja a 220V? si es así entonces lo que te explique antes no se aplica.
mejor si nos envías mas info o una foto.
y ese regulador conmutado es de frecuencia fija osea que no deberías tener ruidos audibles.


----------



## ibdali (Oct 22, 2010)

en topología flyback es muy común el ruido, y no depende(generalmente) que este en standby, la causa principal es la frecuencia de oscilación, que cuando entra en un rango no apropiado al núcleo, se escucha ese zumbido. También cuando el núcleo comienza a saturarse.  Sin embargo, si el núcleo esta bien armado no debe escucharse ningún sonido, por ello si produce algún sonido es de baja calidad.

si queres que no produzca ese sonido, deberías embobinar nuevamente el núcleo, existen algunas tecnicas apropiadas para que no lo produzca.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 22, 2010)

Es una fuente china, creo que es una copia de la mean well, bueno al parecer me estafaron, por que el transformador suena bastante sin carga,  estuve escuchando bien el transformador, parece que es eso.

es un transformador  S-25-5V

Este es el producto que compré:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290457283828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Voy a probar con una fuente switching de marca Mean well quizá con esa fuente no aparezca ese zumbido espantoso.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## electrodin (Oct 22, 2010)

ahhh es china y si creo te vino mal de fabrica, ¿por que no te animas a armarte una tu mismo?, podrías utilizar las partes de esa fuente y de paso aprendes, que este mundo de las fuentes conmutadas es fascinante, y en topologia flyback hay bastante informacion, y aqui en el foro gustosos te vamos a ayudar, asi podras diseñarte una fuente SMPS a la potencia que quieras y muy buena calidad.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 22, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> ahhh es china y si creo te vino mal de fabrica, ¿por que no te animas a armarte una tu mismo?, podrías utilizar las partes de esa fuente y de paso aprendes, que este mundo de las fuentes conmutadas es fascinante, y en topologia flyback hay bastante informacion, y aqui en el foro gustosos te vamos a ayudar, asi podras diseñarte una fuente SMPS a la potencia que quieras y muy buena calidad.



Podrías agregarme al messenger porfa para conversar.



Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 23, 2010)

He visto que el carrete baila en el núcleo, se soluciona con la pistola encoladora.


----------



## jorger (Oct 23, 2010)

No te preocupes tanto por el ruido.El cargador de la psp (5v/2A) hace exactamente lo mismo.Sin carga se escucha una conmutación de frecuencia muy baja, sólo de unos pocos de Hz.
Cuando pongo la carga (la psp misma) aparece un chirrido (o un pitido, dependiendo de qué es lo que estoy haciendo, si escuchando música o en internet), que si estás en completo silencio se escucha hasta a 3m de distancia .



> lo que sucede es que en topología flyback los integrados dedicados como los de faichild (DM321 por ejemplo), poseen dos frecuencias de conmutación para reducir el consumo.


Con esto queda más que lógico lo que pasa con estas fuentes.
Eso también pasa con el cargador del portátil de mi madre.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 23, 2010)

Alfredo, creo que lo de los mensajes aun no se usarlos o sera porque aun no tengo la suficiente participacion en el foro. Pero sabes Este Foro es grandioso, hace un año anduve buscando informacuion sobre fuentes switching, y no encontraba casi nada hasta que me tope con este foro y fue aqui que aprendí, me tuve que leer varias veces tod el tema de
_"fuentes conmutadas (Switching)"_(buscalo en el foro), con los aportes de: Juan Romero, Hazard, Luisgrillo, Yori, Micolau etc.. en ese tema además encontrarás libros recomendados que puedes descargar de internet, las fuentes SMPS son un mundo fascinante, yo apenas voy con flybacks de baja potencia, ahora estoy armando la de micolau 250W Half bridge.
Es preferible desarrolar los temas aquí mismo en el foro, de ese modo muchos que tienen dudas como tú, también aprenden.
Esta es una gran comunidad a la cual le estoy muy agradecido, y será más grande con el aporte de todos nosotros.
saludos.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 23, 2010)

Bueno entonces no le hago caso a ese ruido, bueno no me queda otra, pero la verdad que ese ruido es horrible y no compraría ese tipo de fuentes nuevamente.

Lo que estoy haciendo ahora es una fuente Buck Step down usando un regulador lm2596.

Según el datasheet para una buena eficiencia necesito un trasndormador AC DC que me de 12 voltios de salida.

La duda que tengo es si el transformador AC DC debe ser de 3A o de mas de 3a, por que la salida màxima del regulador lm2596 es de 3A.

Creo que para los reguladores lineales el amperaje de los transformadores AC DC deben ser del doble de la salida regulada que da el lm317 por ejemplo que es de 1.5A.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## electrodin (Oct 23, 2010)

Tu transformador de linea debe darte los 3A y un poco mas dado que la eficiencia de esa topología es bastante buena.
yo creo que con que te dé 12V 3.5A, estará mas que suficiente.


----------



## jorger (Oct 25, 2010)

Aprovechando este tema voy a plantear un par de dudas que me tienen un poco mareado.
Resulta que de una tv pequeña he sacado la fuente conmutada (cortando la placa con una sierra y tal) para utilizarla como fuente de un ampli aprovechando la salida de 15v que tenía.

El caso es que cuando enciendo la fuente, no sólo es que ya no regule (si no le pongo una carga la tensión se dispara a más de 25v), esque de por sí emite un pitido que la verdad.. no es muy agradable si lo escuchas más de 1 minuto.
Resulta que cuando humedezco mi dedo y toco el núcleo del transformador, el pitido desaparece y se convierte en una mini-chicharra por así decirlo, que ya no molesta nada .

Alguien me puede dar una idea de lo que pasa?.

Para que os hagais una idea: 


Saludos.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 25, 2010)

Es que una fuente de tv tiene varias salidas y la principal es la de 110V o 90V (para las grillas del TRC) según sea el modelo, luego estan 15V para las etapas de baja potencia, por lo general la referncia de voltaje para el control PWM se toma de salida que demanda mas corriente, en este caso los 110V o 90V.
tendrías que revisar el circuito de realimentación.Va a depender del IC con el que trabaje, y el pitido, seguramente debe estar medio suelto el nucleo.

espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## jorger (Oct 26, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> Es que una fuente de tv tiene varias salidas y la principal es la de 110V o 90V (para las grillas del TRC) según sea el modelo, luego estan 15V para las etapas de baja potencia, por lo general la referncia de voltaje para el control PWM se toma de salida que demanda mas corriente, en este caso los 110V o 90V...


 
Ok.Eso no lo sabía porque todas las fuentes que he sacado de tvs y monitores me han funcionado siempre bien.



> tendrías que revisar el circuito de realimentación.Va a depender del IC con el que trabaje,


El integrado no es más que un par de comparadores (LM393N).


> y el pitido, seguramente debe estar medio suelto el nucleo.


Eso imposible.Está mas duro que una piedra.No se mueve nada de nada.Es lo primero en que me fijé.
Antes de independizar la fuente del resto no tenía ese pitido.


> espero haberte ayudado


Claro que si 

Saludos.


----------



## topetecano (Jul 15, 2014)

Muy buenas

Recientemente he fabricado una pantalla con power leds de 1w la cuál alimento con una fuente conmutable de 12v 30A y 350w de potencia. Mi problema surge en el dimeo de las luces, es ahí donde se genera un ruido en la fuente, una especie de zumbido. Se produce en el control de las luces blancas, las cuales las tengo en tres fase de 13 series que contienen 3 leds cada unas. Los leds consumen 350ma por lo que cada fase consume cerca de 14A. El ruido sólo se produce cuando las luces no trabajan al 100%, en su máxima potencia no se produce ruido.

He probado con otra fuente y ocurre lo mismo, os dejo unas imágenes de la fuente, el ruido se genera en el anillo toroidal. Me gustaría saber a que se debe y como puedo evitarlo

*Adjunto imagenes de la fuente y audio del ruido.*

Agrazco de antemano cualquier ayuda. Un saludo

Debo taparlo completamente con una capa de barniz x ej para que deje de sonar? O al menos reducir el ruido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Si , unas manos de barniz reducirían el ruido , barniz para bobinados


----------



## topetecano (Jul 15, 2014)

Sabeis de todas formas a que se debe?  Por si puedo solucionarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Fijate que te mudé a un post con similar problema , leelo


----------



## topetecano (Jul 15, 2014)

Lo he leído,  y seguramente sea mi ignorancia sobre el tema pero no veo la similitud.  En mi caso la fuente no hace ruido ni en reposo ni al 100% sólo cuando se dimea la fase blanca,  con el resto de fases no lo hace. Intuyo que se debe al amperaje alto de esta pero ahí me quedo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2014)

Comprá barniz aislante y dale unas manos al inductor toroidal . . . también he oido vibrar transistores


----------



## topetecano (Jul 16, 2014)

Podría servir el poliuretano? Creo haberlo leído en alguj sitio


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 16, 2014)

Pistola encoladora, según la temperatura de trabajo, puede andar.


----------



## topetecano (Jul 16, 2014)

La fuente se calienta bastante. Le he puesto dos ventiladores de 12cm


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 16, 2014)

Si derrite el poliuretano, no te sirve. A por el barniz


----------



## Paranez (May 4, 2021)

Buenas a todos, he estado leyendo los comentarios, en busca de alguna solucion para el sumbido de una lcd monitor para video portero, y es que es molesto el ruido que emite, opte por cambiar los filtros de la fuente, pero nada de darle solución, el monitor es iv 7010 hf


----------

